# JAJAJAJA Nuevos datos EXPERIMENTALES sobre DISCRIMINACIÓN DE GÉNERO sugieren que EL DISCRIMINADO PUEDE SER EL HOMBRE (noticia de eldiario.es)



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Si es que lo veníamos anunciando en el foro hace años, en base a las experiencias en el trabajo de muchísimos foreros

Pero cuidado, que nadie venga a decir que el feminismo es ingeniería social y que las asociaciones feministas un negociete mas dentro del espectro de organizaciones semipúblicas ( ONG que viven de las subvenciones) que permite a muchos y sobre todo muchas vivir de la sopa boba con sus diplomaturas en trabajo social y masters en políticas de género, que lo mismo es delito de odio.

*Muy importante: el estudio analiza seis países Europeos , en ninguno hay discriminación contra las mujeres y en cuatro hay discriminación contra los hombres, entre ellos por supuesto ESPAÑA*

Recordareis que los paises escandinavos decidieron hace tiempo cerrar el Instituto de referencia en materia de estudios de género, despues de que un documental demostrase la absoluta falta de fundamentación científica de sus investigaciones (dejo al final del hilo el enlace youtube del video)









“Lavado de cerebro”: el Consejo Nórdico de Ministros decide cerrar el instituto de referencia de la ideología de género - Forum Libertas


Un golpe devastador para la “Teoría de Género”: el Consejo Nórdico de Ministros (Consejo Intergubernamental de Cooperación Nórdico: Noruega, Suecia,




www.forumlibertas.com






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aquí la noticia del día*









Cuidado con el gap


Nuevas datos experimentales sobre la discriminación de género ofrecen pruebas contrarias a la intuición




www.eldiario.es





Existen constatadas diferencias entre hombres y mujeres en numerosos indicadores laborales; entre otros, las tasas de participación y empleo, el tipo de jornada y tipo de contrato, el acceso a puestos de supervisión y dirección y los salarios. En todos estos indicadores las mujeres están peor que los hombres. Además, hombres y mujeres tienden a concentrarse en diferentes ocupaciones, siendo esta segregación ocupacional clave para entender las diferencias de género en las trayectorias salariales típicas (perfiles antigüedad/ingresos) y por ende la brecha salarial de género. Reducir las brechas (o _gaps_) de género en el mercado de trabajo es un objetivo declarado de las instituciones públicas en todos los ámbitos. Resulta evidente, sin embargo, que, para ello, tenemos que entender bien cuáles son sus causas.

*Cuidado con el gap*
La explicación más popular de la desigualdad laboral de género atribuye la misma a la existencia de discriminación, es decir el trato desigual que recibirían las mujeres por parte de los empleadores, tanto en la contratación, como en la promoción interna y la retribución. Es común en el debate público que la desigualdad de género y la discriminación se traten, de hecho, como sinónimos: si las mujeres muestran peores indicadores laborales que los hombres (p.ej. salarios promedio más bajos), entonces las mujeres _tienen que estar discriminadas_.


A pesar de esta creencia extendida en el debate público, de la existencia de desigualdades observables no se puede concluir la existencia de discriminación. Esto es así porque las diferencias observables en el mercado laboral pueden ser también el resultado de diferencias (típicamente no observables) en las preferencias, expectativas, orientaciones, rasgos de comportamiento y constreñimientos que influyen sobre los procesos “de oferta”, incluyendo entre ellos los procesos de formación de capital humano (nota: la oferta del mercado de trabajo somos los trabajadores, la demanda los empresarios). Por muy complejos que sean los modelos econométricos con los que estimamos las distintas “brechas” laborales, ningún modelo estimado a partir de datos observables (recogidos a través de encuestas) puede identificar de manera indubitable la existencia de discriminación: ni observamos todas las características que importan, ni la existencia de diferencias de género en las características que sí observamos puede ser automáticamente atribuida a procesos de discriminación.

Por ejemplo, centrándonos en la brecha salarial, sabemos 1) que las mujeres acceden en mucho menor medida que los hombres a las carreras STEM (ciencia, tecnología, ingeniería y matemáticas) y 2) que dichas carreras reciben altos réditos en los mercados de trabajo de las economías avanzadas (p.ej. en términos de empleabilidad y salarios). Esto significa 1) que saber cuál es el campo de estudio, no solo el nivel de estudios, es muy importante para entender las diferencias salariadas observadas entre hombres y mujeres (y sin embargo los datos oficiales sobre brechas salariales rara vez incluyen información sobre el campo de estudio); y 2) que difícilmente los empleadores pueden ser responsables de los procesos que llevan a hombres y mujeres a elegir diferentes campos de estudio. Argumentaciones análogas se podrían hacer, por ejemplo, respecto de las diferencias de género en la distribución de la carga doméstica, la aversión al riesgo o las orientaciones con respecto al logro (estas dos últimas seguramente mucho más controvertidas). Los factores que modelan la oferta importan y mucho a la hora de explicar la desigualdad laboral observada. ¿Quiere esto decir que no debamos tomarnos en serio la posibilidad de discriminación en las empresas como factor explicativo de la desigualdad laboral entre hombres y mujeres? Al contrario: quiere decir que para tomarnos en serio la discriminación, debemos utilizar la metodología adecuada. Y esa metodología se llama experimentos de campo.

*Los experimentos de campo*
En los experimentos de campo analizamos el comportamiento de los empleadores (o sus agentes) a la hora de seleccionar su personal en contextos reales (lo hacemos, por cierto, sin que los empleadores lo sepan, pero eso ahora es otro tema). Los experimentos de campo más comunes son los llamados test de correspondencia. En estos test se envían currículos de candidatos ficticios a ofertas de empleo reales, para una selección de ocupaciones elegidas de antemano por los investigadores. Los CVs enviados son idénticos en todas las característica relevantes para el puesto ofertado pero difieren en aquella característica hipotéticamente susceptible de generar discriminación (en el caso que nos ocupa, el género del solicitante). Lo que queremos contrastar es el efecto que tiene dicha característica, que denominamos “tratamiento”, en las decisiones de contratación de las organizaciones en un determinado mercado de trabajo. Con un número suficiente de unidades experimentales (empresas), la aleatorización de los tratamientos nos permite estimar, para cada ocupación seleccionada, cuál es la probabilidad media de contratar a una mujer frente a un hombre de idénticas características curriculares en un determinado mercado laboral. La medida resumen típica utilizada en estos estudios es la _ratio de respuesta_ (o _callback ratio_), que, para este caso, sería simplemente el resultado de dividir la tasa de respuesta media para las mujeres por la tasa de respuesta media para los hombres.

Los científicos sociales han venido realizando experimentos de campo sobre discriminación de género en la contratación desde los años 70 del pasado siglo. Aunque parezca sorprendente, los hallazgos de estos experimentos son muy dispares, con estudios que encuentran discriminación contra las mujeres, estudios que encuentran discriminación contra los hombres y estudios que no encuentran nada. Estas diferencias entre estudios podrían indicar verdaderas diferencias entre países, en la medida en la que los contextos institucionales y culturales pueden afectar a las decisiones de contratación de los empleadores. El problema, sin embargo, es que los experimentos realizados son bastante heterogéneos en lo que respecta a las ocupaciones utilizadas como diana y otras características importantes del diseño de investigación y, además, se han realizado en diferentes momentos del tiempo, por lo que sus resultados no son comparables entre sí.

*Un estudio pionero*
Para superar estas limitaciones, un equipo de investigadores de cinco instituciones europeas (el WZB y las universidades de Ámsterdam, Oslo, Oxford y la Carlos III de Madrid) hemos realizado el primer estudio sobre discriminación laboral de género que utiliza un diseño armonizado en seis países, Alemania, España, Estados Unidos, Noruega, Países Bajos y Reino Unido. Los datos de este trabajo, recientemente publicado en_ European Sociological Review_, provienen del proyecto GEMM, el mayor experimento de campo sobre discriminación laboral realizado hasta la fecha (con más de 19.000 empresas testadas) y el único con un diseño deliberadamente comparado. Utilizamos una submuestra de 4.500 empresas a las que se enviaron CVs de candidatos con padres autóctonos. Nuestro diseño es desemparejado, por lo que cada oferta (empresa) recibe solo un CV, que puede corresponder aleatoriamente a un solicitante hombre o mujer de idénticas características curriculares. Usando las plataformas de búsqueda de empleo más importantes de cada país, mandamos solicitudes a ofertas de empleo en seis ocupaciones: cocinero, administrativo-contable, recepcionista, representante de ventas, desarrollador de software, ayudante de tienda. Estas ocupaciones fueron seleccionadas cuidadosamente buscando representatividad y variación, tanto en las cualificaciones requeridas, como en el contacto con el consumidor. Aunque el grado de tipismo de género de algunas de estas ocupaciones varía dependiendo del país (p.ej., cocinero es una ocupación claramente masculina en Alemania, neutra en España y claramente femenina en Reino Unido); hay dos ocupaciones que son típicamente femeninas en todos los países (recepcionista y administrativo-contable) y dos que son típicamente masculinas (representante de ventas y desarrollador de software). Juntas, estas seis ocupaciones seleccionadas representan entre el 15 y el 20 por ciento de la fuerza de trabajo en cada país. Nuestros solicitantes son jóvenes (en torno a los 25 años, dependiendo de la ocupación) y tiene cuatro años de experiencia laboral en el sector correspondiente a la oferta. No señalizamos situación familiar. Como en todos los test de correspondencia, nos interesa medir si el empleador contesta positivamente a nuestras solicitudes (mostrando interés por nuestros solicitantes) o no.

Dos hallazgos fundamentales destacan de este estudio:

_Primero_, aunque los seis países seleccionados difieren en sus contextos institucionales, económicos y culturales, *no encontramos discriminación contra las mujeres* *en ninguno de los países analizados*, ni siquiera en las dos ocupaciones más claramente masculinizadas: representantes de ventas y desarrollador de software (véase Figura 1). El hecho de no encontrar ningún sesgo por parte de los empleadores en esta última ocupación es especialmente relevante porque es en precisamente este tipo de ocupaciones dónde más cabría esperar reparos a contratar mujeres por parte de los empleadores, atendiendo a dos hechos conocidos: 1) que las mujeres suelen tener más riesgos de interrupción laboral y 2) que las interrupciones laborales tienen mayores efectos sobre la productividad del trabajador en aquellas profesiones que requieren de un aprendizaje continuo en el puesto, como es el caso de las ocupaciones del sector de las tecnologías de la información. A pesar del riesgo objetivo de atrofia de las capacidades asociado al mayor riesgo “estadístico” de interrupción laboral, los empleadores no penalizan a las mujeres que solicitan empleos como desarrolladoras de software.








Figura 1 Ratios de género en las respuestas por ocupación y país
Nota: Realizado por el autor a partir de los datos de Birkelund et al. 2021: 10, Tabla 3. Ratios significativas señaladas: * P≤ .01; **P≤ .05; *** P≤. 001

_ 

El segundo hallazgo _es que en cuatro de los seis países analizados (Alemania. España, Países Bajos y Reino Unido), *encontramos discriminación contra los hombres* (ver Figura 2). En estos países los hombres tendrían, como promedio entre todas las ocuupaciones, entre 5 y 9 por ciento menos probabilidades de recibir una respuesta positiva que las mujeres. Estas probabilidades promedio se explican, sobre todo, por la *alta discriminación* que encontramos *contra los solicitantes varones en las ocupaciones típicamente femeninas* (recepcionista y administrativo-contable) pero también en otras menos claramente feminizadas (ayudante de tienda). Según nuestros estimadores, en estas ocupaciones los candidatos varones podrían tener que mandar entre el doble (ayudante de tienda en Alemania y Países Bajos) y el cuádruple (recepcionistas en España y administrativos contables en Reino Unido) de solicitudes que las mujeres de idénticas características curriculares para obtener una respuesta positiva (dado los amplios intervalos de confianza alrededor de las estimaciones, se recomienda cautela en la interpretación de estas intensidades). Estos resultados sugieren que, aunque las 4.500 organizaciones analizadas operan en contextos institucionales diversos, sus reclutadores consideran que las mujeres son mejores candidatas para las ocupaciones más típicamente femeninas, pero no consideran a los hombres mejores candidatos para las ocupaciones típicamente masculinas.







Figura 2 Efecto promedio de ser mujer sobre la probabilidad de respuesta positiva por país
Nota: Coeficientes con intervalos de confianza del 95% estimados con modelos de probabilidad lineal para cada país, incluyendo controles por ocupación (Birkelund et al. 2021:11). El coeficiente para Reino Unido es significativo al 90% de confianza.



*A modo de conclusión*
A pesar de la indiscutible mejora en los indicadores laborales de las mujeres que venimos observando en las últimas décadas en todos los países de nuestro entorno, a día de hoy, estas todavía están peor que los hombres en los mercados de trabajo. La pregunta clave es por qué. Hay dos tipos de respuestas en la literatura especializada: las que se centran en los factores de oferta (lo que los trabajadores hacen) y las que se centran en las explicaciones de demanda (lo que las empresas hacen). A tenor de los resultados de este estudio, parecería que el cañón humeante de la “desventaja” laboral de las mujeres estaría en las explicaciones de oferta. Entender cómo se forman las preferencias educativas (incluidas las decisiones que determinan la elección del campo de estudio) y ocupacionales, así como los factores que influyen sobre las decisiones profesionales de unos y otras es clave para entender los_ gaps_ que aún observamos en los mercados de trabajo. Sin embargo, es importante enfatizar que una limitación de los experimentos de campo sobre discriminación es que solo nos proporcionan información sobre los sesgos de los empleadores en la contratación, pero no nos dicen nada sobre sus potenciales sesgos en las decisiones de promoción. El revolver de las explicaciones de la demanda todavía podría estar cargado. Es lugar común concluir un trabajo académico con la frase “necesitamos más investigación sobre el tema” y, sin embargo, la necesitamos.

Mientras esa investigación llega, espero que el estudio recientemente publicado en ESR sirva para acercar la evidencia sobre la discriminación laboral contra los hombres a un público no experto y, sobre todo, para concienciar de la importancia de acertar en el diagnóstico de las causas que provocan las diferencias observables en indicadores laborales entre hombres y mujeres (aún hay diferencias en favor de los primeros, insisto), para no errar en el diseño de las políticas públicas. Para ser aún más claro, espero que este estudio sirva para alertar del peligro que supondría tratar un problema de oferta como si fuera uno de demanda, por ejemplo, introduciendo medidas de “discriminación positiva” allí donde no existe evidencia de discriminación “negativa”.

--------------------------------------





Greco dijo:


> Impresionante el vídeo con los apesebrados de género noruegos, inmunes a cualquier evidencia que les haga reconsiderar su dogma.



Pero al final cerraron el instituto ese de género

De todas formas los dogmas que se insertan en la infancia en los cerebros infantiles seguramente son muy difíciles de corregir, por eso un pais cuya educación pública está dominada por la ideología progre -España desde hace años- nos acaba llevando a la distópica realidad en la que estamos, al borde de la bancarrota, con la sanidad y las pensiones colgando del fino hilo de la refinanciación de la deuda, a punto de tener que pagar por las carreteras....y mientras tanto manteniendo un ministerio de igualdad + muchas concejalías y consejerías dedicadas a ese tema y ofreciendo el ejército que no podemos pagar para ir a Ucrania.



Kenthomi dijo:


> Creo que voy a hacer un estudio por si realmente el agua moja...
> 
> No lo podré saber de ninguna otra forma hasta que no elavore unos estudios concluyentes



El tema de la discriminación de género en la actitud de los políticos comienza a ser como el cuento de "El traje nuevo del emperador" de H.C. Andersen El traje nuevo del emperador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Estoy convencido de que la mayoría intuye lo que el estudio indica. Pero ninguno se atreve a decirlo para no ser señalado como machista

Es el llamado SÍNDROME DE SOLOMON en honor a Solomon Asch



https://www.salud.mapfre.es/cuerpo-y-mente/psicologia/sindrome-solomon-miedo-destacar/











Experimento de Asch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aquí el cuento clásico de Andersen en versión resumida





polnet dijo:


> Y?
> La corriente de opinión ya está creada, lo mismo con las vacunas, o con que la izquierda mira más por los trabajadores, etc
> Pero no comprendes que la lógica y la razón, hace tiempo que perdieron la batalla en este pais.



Lo comprendo perfectamente, España nunca ha sido país de ideas, sino de creencias

Por eso quemamos toda la riqueza de América en guerras absurdas para imponer la fe católica en todo el orbe

Por eso funciona tan bien la ingeniería social y tenemos multitud de padres encantados con hormonar a sus hijos para que vivan felices su identidad de género percibida y presumen de sus niños trans (lo dice el catecismo de la fe progre)

Siempre Fe, nunca Lógica y Razón

Por eso la ilustración llegó tan tarde a España y, pese a la opinión positivista de algunos historiadores, apenas caló mas allá de ciertas minorias cultas









¿Fuimos ilustrados alguna vez?


Aunque la Ilustración llegó tarde a España y solo caló en una minoría culta provocó grandes transformaciones gracias al esfuerzo de un puñado ilustrados.




ethic.es







Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de hombres españoles están de acuerdo con la discriminación que sufren a favor de las mujeres, y aún de aumentarla para que ellas tengan mas privilegios.



Hace poco dediqué un hilo al principio de Pareto






Increible y perfecto CUMPLIMIENTO DE LA LEY DE PARETO en el tema de DISPOSICIÓN A VACUNARSE de los Españoles frente al COVID


No soy matemático, pero siempre he sentido una curiosa fascinación por la ley (o principio, se denomina de forma indistinta) de pareto y su aplicación a las organizaciones humanas. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_de_Pareto...




www.burbuja.info





El 80% de la población sigue a pies juntillas lo que manda la tele y los políticos.

EL 20% inferior de ese 80% tiene las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima

Pero todos los votos valen igual

El sistema esta pensado para que las ovejas voten a favor de sus pastores, y eliminar o aislar a los librepensadores


----------



## polnet (21 Ene 2022)

Y?
La corriente de opinión ya está creada, lo mismo con las vacunas, o con que la izquierda mira más por los trabajadores, etc
Pero no comprendes que la lógica y la razón, hace tiempo que perdieron la batalla en este pais.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Y?
> La corriente de opinión ya está creada, lo mismo con las vacunas, o con que la izquierda mira más por los trabajadores, etc
> Pero no comprendes que la lógica y la razón, hace tiempo que perdieron la batalla en este pais.



Lo comprendo perfectamente, España nunca ha sido país de ideas, sino de creencias

Por eso quemamos toda la riqueza de América en guerras absurdas para imponer la fe católica en todo el orbe

Por eso funciona tan bien la ingeniería social y tenemos multitud de padres encantados con hormonar a sus hijos para que vivan felices su identidad de género percibida y presumen de sus niños trans (lo dice el catecismo de la fe progre)

Siempre Fe, nunca Lógica y Razón


----------



## mr nobody (21 Ene 2022)

ni en tus suenhos mas humedos va a cambiar la dinamica del genaro a corto plazo


----------



## Don Redondón (21 Ene 2022)

El agua moja.

Están intentando frenar el péndulo, porque se les viene la hostia del millon


----------



## mullban (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Ene 2022)

En cuanto tienes a todo un chuministerio pagado con fondos públicos trabajando 24/7 con el único fin de crear y extender odio al varón (misandria), efectivamente, el discriminado es el hombre.

Menuda novedad...


----------



## Gatoo_ (21 Ene 2022)

Ya puedes ir a pedir la prestación por desempleo, _Pollavieja_.


----------



## luca (21 Ene 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Greco (21 Ene 2022)

> nota: la oferta del mercado de trabajo somos los trabajadores, la demanda los empresarios



Dios mío, casi lloro, por fin alguien que lo dice bien..., claro que cuando sueles escuchar el término "oferta de trabajo", suele venir del empleador, parte interesada.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya puedes ir a pedir la prestación por desempleo, _Pollavieja_.



Pues es de valorar que sea precisamente el Diario quien publica este artículo haciendo una análisis mas científico sobre el tema. Demuestran que son un periódico abierto a diferentes puntos de vista y no tan sectario como otros (aunque eso también implique publicar a feminazis como barbijaputa)

PD: Clara Grima escribió este artículo ¨antifeminista¨ en 2015 ( Sor Feminista (eldiario.es) ) y sigue trabajando para eldiario.


----------



## Macabrón (21 Ene 2022)

La gente empieza a estar del cuento del género hasta los cojones pero también hasta los ovarios. Ya basta de financiar vagos mientras nos crujen.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Y?
> La corriente de opinión ya está creada, lo mismo con las vacunas, o con que la izquierda mira más por los trabajadores, etc
> Pero no comprendes que la lógica y la razón, hace tiempo que perdieron la batalla en este pais.



No. La mayoría de la gente (incluyendo círculos de izquierda) no compra el mensaje feminista actual. Conozco muchísimos votantes históricos de IU (o ahora UP) o de PSOE que están en contra del feminismo actual (incluyendome a mi).


----------



## Macabrón (21 Ene 2022)

Pero lo que predomina en El Diario.es es feminazi total, como la barbaridad aquella de Futbolistas cuyo único logro es agredir a una adolescente, repugnante salvajada firmada por la vomitiva Violeta Assiego. Debe ser que intenten camuflar su sectarismo disimulando de vez en cuando.
De la menor de Igualada ni pío, claro está.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> La gente empieza a estar del cuento del género hasta los cojones pero también hasta los ovarios. Ya basta de financiar vagos mientras nos crujen.



Parte del gasto está justificado. A mi me parece bien que el gobierno se gaste dinero en atender a las personas que sufren maltrato en la pareja. Lo que no me parece bien es que ese dinero sea solo para mujeres.

Por ejemplo, en Países Bajos también hay casas de acogidas para personas maltratadas en la pareja. Pero, a diferencia de España, hay tanto para hombres como para mujeres. Y, en contra de lo que pensarían las feminazis españolas, el 20% de los usuarios de esas casas de acogida en los Paises Bajos son hombres.


----------



## Jasa (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No. La mayoría de la gente (incluyendo círculos de izquierda) no compra el mensaje feminista actual. Conozco muchísimos votantes históricos de IU (o ahora UP) o de PSOE que están en contra del feminismo actual (incluyendome a mi).



No lo compran, no creen en ello, pero no se oponen y están en contra que otros vayan en contra del relato <<suyo>>, ya que es mejor pasarse con esto que quedarse corto.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Pero lo que predomina en El Diario.es es feminazi total, como la barbaridad aquella de Futbolistas cuyo único logro es agredir a una adolescente, repugnante salvajada firmada por la vomitiva Violeta Assiego. Debe ser que intenten camuflar su sectarismo disimulando de vez en cuando.
> De la menor de Igualada ni pío, claro está.



En el Diario hay diferentes corrientes. Lo que pasa es que los artículos que se suelen poner en burbuja son los feminazis. 

Analizar el diario por las noticias que se ponen aquí tiene un sesgo bestial.

Estoy casi seguro de que este artículo no se puso en burbuja en su día:
Sor Feminista (eldiario.es) 

Sin embargo, sobre el de Assiego seguro que se abrieron varios posts.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> No lo compran, no creen en ello, pero no se oponen y están en contra que otros vayan en contra del relato <<suyo>>, ya que es mejor pasarse con esto que quedarse corto.



Hay de todo. Yo me opongo claramente y soy votante de izquierdas. Lo que no existe es una corriente política dentro de UP o PSOE que se oponga. Pero creo que aparecerá dentro de poco.

Los partidos de izquierdas se están equivocando mucho con el feminismo por dos razones:
- La discriminación positiva es injusta y anticonstitucional. Es decir, aunque diera votos no debería llevarse a cabo.
- UP y PSOE piensan que están ganando votos al apoyar al feminazismo cuando realmente los están perdiendo.


----------



## Greco (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si es que lo veníamos anunciando en el foro hace años, en base a las experiencias en el trabajo de muchísimos foreros
> 
> Pero cuidado, que nadie venga a decir que el feminismo es ingeniería social y que las asociaciones feministas un negociete mas dentro del espectro de organizaciones semipúblicas ( ONG que viven de las subvenciones) que permite a muchos y sobre todo muchas vivir de la sopa boba con sus diplomaturas en trabajo social y masters en políticas de género, que lo mismo es delito de odio.
> 
> ...



Impresionante el vídeo con los apesebrados de género noruegos, inmunes a cualquier evidencia que les haga reconsiderar su dogma.


----------



## f700b (21 Ene 2022)

Y para eso se gastan el dinero.
Eso se lo digo yo gratis


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Impresionante el vídeo con los apesebrados de género noruegos, inmunes a cualquier evidencia que les haga reconsiderar su dogma.



Pero al final cerraron el instituto ese de género

De todas formas los dogmas que se insertan en la infancia en los cerebros infantiles seguramente son muy difíciles de corregir, por eso un pais cuya educación pública está dominada por la ideología progre -España desde hace años- nos acaba llevando a la distópica realidad en la que estamos, al borde de la bancarrota, con la sanidad y las pensiones colgando del fino hilo de la refinanciación de la deuda, a punto de tener que pagar por las carreteras....y mientras tanto manteniendo un ministerio de igualdad + muchas concejalías y consejerías dedicadas a ese tema y ofreciendo el ejército que no podemos pagar para ir a Ucrania.


----------



## El jinete pálido (21 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Y?
> La corriente de opinión ya está creada, lo mismo con las vacunas, o con que la izquierda mira más por los trabajadores, etc
> Pero no comprendes que la lógica y la razón, hace tiempo que perdieron la batalla en este pais.



Esasto.... Fin del hilo


----------



## Kenthomi (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si es que lo veníamos anunciando en el foro hace años, en base a las experiencias en el trabajo de muchísimos foreros
> 
> Pero cuidado, que nadie venga a decir que el feminismo es ingeniería social y que las asociaciones feministas un negociete mas dentro del espectro de organizaciones semipúblicas ( ONG que viven de las subvenciones) que permite a muchos y sobre todo muchas vivir de la sopa boba con sus diplomaturas en trabajo social y masters en políticas de género, que lo mismo es delito de odio.
> 
> ...



Creo que voy a hacer un estudio por si realmente el agua moja...

No lo podré saber de ninguna otra forma hasta que no elavore unos estudios concluyentes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Creo que voy a hacer un estudio por si realmente el agua moja...
> 
> No lo podré saber de ninguna otra forma hasta que no elavore unos estudios concluyentes



El tema de la discriminación de género en la actitud de los políticos comienza a ser como el cuento de "El traje nuevo del emperador" de H.C. Andersen El traje nuevo del emperador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Estoy convencido de que la mayoría intuye lo que el estudio indica. Pero ninguno se atreve a decirlo para no ser señalado como machista

Es el llamado SÍNDROME DE SOLOMON en honor a Solomon Asch









Experimento de Asch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aquí el cuento clásico de Andersen en versión resumida


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Hay de todo. Yo me opongo claramente y soy votante de izquierdas. Lo que no existe es una corriente política dentro de UP o PSOE que se oponga. Pero creo que aparecerá dentro de poco.
> 
> Los partidos de izquierdas se están equivocando mucho con el feminismo por dos razones:
> - La discriminación positiva es injusta y *anticonstitucional*. Es decir, aunque diera votos no debería llevarse a cabo.
> - UP y PSOE piensan que están ganando votos al apoyar al feminazismo cuando realmente los están perdiendo.



Como si la Constitucion fuese algo mas que papel mojado...
La PSOE se la ha follado 2 veces ARRESTANDO a la poblacion en su casa, y de momento 0 consecuencias reales. Hay que recordarlo?? Que no solo es algo de la constitucion, es algo que roza en la violacion de derechos humanos.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (21 Ene 2022)

La inmensa mayoría de hombres españoles están de acuerdo con la discriminación que sufren a favor de las mujeres, y aún de aumentarla para que ellas tengan mas privilegios.


----------



## Domm (21 Ene 2022)

El ingreso de la mujer en la política fue el principio de la decadencia moral e intelectual de occidente. 

Todo lo demás; políticas "feministas", "igualdad de género", discriminación positiva en el empleo y sobretodo inventarse puestos de mierda en la administración pública completamente inútiles, es solo el resultado de lo anterior.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de hombres españoles están de acuerdo con la discriminación que sufren a favor de las mujeres, y aún de aumentarla para que ellas tengan mas privilegios.



Hace poco dediqué un hilo al principio de Pareto






Increible y perfecto CUMPLIMIENTO DE LA LEY DE PARETO en el tema de DISPOSICIÓN A VACUNARSE de los Españoles frente al COVID


No soy matemático, pero siempre he sentido una curiosa fascinación por la ley (o principio, se denomina de forma indistinta) de pareto y su aplicación a las organizaciones humanas. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_de_Pareto...




www.burbuja.info





El 80% de la población sigue a pies juntillas lo que manda la tele y los políticos.

EL 20% inferior de ese 80% tiene las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima

Pero todos los votos valen igual

El sistema esta pensado para que las ovejas voten a favor de sus pastores, y eliminar o aislar a los librepensadores


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> ni en tus suenhos mas humedos va a cambiar la dinamica del genaro a corto plazo



A corto no, pero a medio largo plazo puede cambiar algo, cuando cada vez más varones despierten y se vayan organizando, y por supuesto cuando hay que hacer recortes de verdad y la gente prefiera recortar en género antes que en sanidad.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A corto no, pero a medio largo plazo puede cambiar algo, cuando cada vez más varones despierten y se vayan organizando, y por supuesto cuando hay que hacer recortes de verdad y la gente prefiera recortar en género antes que en sanidad.



quizas la gente que piensa

pero esos no son mayoría, creo que un alto porcentaje de la población ni se plantea de donde se pagan los servicios públicos, solo miran lo que cobran en neto y se dedican a divertirse


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> quizas la gente que piensa
> 
> pero esos no son mayoría, creo que un alto porcentaje de la población ni se plantea de donde se pagan los servicios públicos, solo miran lo que cobran en neto y se dedican a divertirse



Ya,pero cada vez más varones están recibiendo en sus lomos el peso del estado feminazi, sobre todo cuando se divorcian, y eso hace abrir los ojos al más pintado.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

¿A estas alturas aún intentamos ponerle luz al tema? ¿Este post para qué es, para reafirmar nuestra postura todos aquellos que creemos que se está haciendo demagogia con el tema del feminismo?

Vamos a partir de esta base:

Españistán es un estado lleno de subnormales descerebrados que lloran por sacar a pasear muñecos de madera por las calles y les gritan cosas como: “guaaaapa la virgeeeen!!“ Es decir: estamos hablando de una base cultural irremediablemente creyente y acostumbrada a la fe ciega.

¿Cómo no van a creerse cosas como la brecha laboral por género y todo eso de la victimización de la mujer? ¿Os sorprende que los borricos se lo traguen todo cuando ves cómo actúan los lerdos en eventos como la Semana Santa?

El feminismo es el cristianismo 2.0 de este siglo. Combatirlo NO sirve absolutamente de nada. Es como intentar convencer a un AndaluS que su Cristo del no sé qué no es real, que solo es un puto muñeco. Es un gasto de energía completamente absurdo y ganas de discutir con alguien que es totalmente impermeable a usar el raciocinio. Lo más seguro es que hasta se ponga en actitud violenta. Pues discutirle a una feminista es exactamente lo mismo.

Hay que entender de una puta vez que es una batalla perdida. Ciertas políticas han convertido el feminismo en su bandera para adoctrinar a las más estúpidas y subvencionar a las más listas.

Con el feminismo se forran todEs aquellES que estén en el ajo, genera el siempre lucrativo estado del miedo y además favorece la bajada de natalidad autóctona a favor de los inmigrantes.

Dicho esto, es cierto que muchas mujeres están discriminadas laboralmente y es irrefutable. Concretamente aquellas que son madres. A la mayoría eso les corta las alas, al menos en corto-medio plazo. Y, además, es el punto más débil por donde reciben casi todos los chantajes laborales en forma de horarios que impiden la conciliación.

Aunque, esto último tiene un gran PERO. Y es que, la inmensa mayoría de casos donde las mujeres con hijos que sufren acoso laboral y chantajes, repito: la inmensa mayoría de casos, vienen siempre por parte de una JEFA.

El daño que ha hecho el feminazismo y el odio al hombre es posible que ya no esté presente en generaciones que aún no han nacido. Puede que quizás en las criaturas que ahora tiene 1 o 2 años. La mancha feminazi ya hasta intenta salpicar a las niñas de 8 añitos a través del fútbol femenino. 
Tened claro que toda la remesa de mujeres entre los 13 (algunas ya usan habitualmente términos como “heteropatriarcado”, “marichulos”, etc.) y los 40 años, están absolutamente perdidas. Al 99% les espera una vida de insatisfacción porque nunca un hombre les va a parecer lo suficientemente bueno para ellas o bien van a priorizar su éxito laboral hasta que ya no puedan tener hijos ni familia.


----------



## zirick (21 Ene 2022)

Para experimentar ya están las vacunas, no juegues con el pan de las feminazis


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Españistán es un estado lleno de subnormales descerebrados que lloran por sacar a pasear muñecos de madera por las calles y les gritan cosas como: “guaaaapa la virgeeeen!!“ Es decir: estamos hablando de una base cultural irremediablemente creyente y acostumbrada a la fe ciega.
> 
> ¿Cómo no van a creerse cosas como la brecha laboral por género y todo eso de la victimización de la mujer? ¿Os sorprende que los borricos se lo traguen todo cuando ves cómo actúan los lerdos en eventos como la Semana Santa?



Esta parte es la mejor de todas


----------



## fayser (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El sistema esta pensado para que las ovejas voten a favor de sus pastores, y eliminar o aislar a los librepensadores



Se llama "cortar el césped", y así no asoma nadie la cabeza.


----------



## fayser (21 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Aunque, esto último tiene un gran PERO. Y es que, la inmensa mayoría de casos donde las mujeres con hijos que sufren acoso laboral y chantajes, repito: la inmensa mayoría de casos, vienen siempre por parte de una JEFA.



Mi mujer siempre dice que no quiere JEFAS ni a cien kilómetros. Son todas unas hijas de puta sin excepción.

Otro ejemplo...

Pide cita con la directora del colegio, que es *superfeminista*. Le da cita a la 12:00 del miércoles. Le dice amablemente que ella está *trabajando* y que entienda que a esa hora le rompe el día, que si no puede buscar un hueco a primera hora o a última, el día que le venga bien. La superfeminista contesta que esa es la hora de atender a los padres, no hay más, *que se pida un día de vacaciones*.

Ahí se puede ver lo que las superfeministas ayudan a las mujeres a conciliar la vida familiar y profesional, con un sonoro "que te den por el culo zorra".


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si es que lo veníamos anunciando en el foro hace años, en base a las experiencias en el trabajo de muchísimos foreros
> 
> Pero cuidado, que nadie venga a decir que el feminismo es ingeniería social y que las asociaciones feministas un negociete mas dentro del espectro de organizaciones semipúblicas ( ONG que viven de las subvenciones) que permite a muchos y sobre todo muchas vivir de la sopa boba con sus diplomaturas en trabajo social y masters en políticas de género, que lo mismo es delito de odio.
> 
> ...



Nada que no supiéramos. Debería mirarse el tema sector a sector, claro...


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (21 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿A estas alturas aún intentamos ponerle luz al tema? ¿Este post para qué es, para reafirmar nuestra postura todos aquellos que creemos que se está haciendo demagogia con el tema del feminismo?
> 
> Vamos a partir de esta base:
> 
> ...



Y con este post quedan cerrados todos los hilos de feminismo presentes y futuros. El resumen definitivo, no hace falta más.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Lo comprendo perfectamente, España nunca ha sido país de ideas, sino de creencias
> 
> Por eso quemamos toda la riqueza de América en guerras absurdas para imponer la fe católica en todo el orbe
> 
> ...



Y lo peor de esto, es que siempre tenemos que ser "los que mas", que la creencia de Occidente tiene que ser Cucktólica, los Españoles los que mas, que la Creencia de Occidente tiene que ser Progre y Feminista, los Españoles los que mas.... así nos ha ido y así nos va.

Y esto, tiene una clara relación con el culto ibérico ancestral a la mujer, que es gregaria y emocional.....


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y lo peor de esto, es que siempre tenemos que ser "los que mas", que la creencia de Occidente tiene que ser Cucktólica, los Españoles los que mas, que la Creencia de Occidente tiene que ser Progre y Feminista, los Españoles los que mas.... así nos ha ido y así nos va.
> 
> Y esto, tiene una clara relación con el culto ibérico ancestral a la mujer, que es gregaria y emocional.....



De hecho los modelos de mujer ancestral son muy similares a los modelos de mujeres de peso no normativo que el feminismo pretende implantar como modelos de belleza








*Mujeres de peso no normativo (2021 d.c)*






La GORDOFOBIA podría considerarse DELITO DE ODIO? Las mujeres GORDAS están OPRIMIDAS y reciben DISCRIMINACIÓN ESTRUCTURAL, según 20 Minutos


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4943736/0/rebelion-contra-gordofobia-hay-demosntar-discurso-personas-gordas-estamos-insanas/ Lara Gil y Cristina de Tena, chicas de peso no normativo, han empezado a grabar un podcast en el que "dos amigas rajamos sobre gordofobia". A medida que su peso...




www.burbuja.info











*Venus de Willendorf (entre 27500 y 25000 a.c.)*









Venus de Willendorf - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## trukutruku (21 Ene 2022)

Buen hilo. Mis dieses


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> De hecho los modelos de mujer ancestral son muy similares a los modelos de mujeres de peso no normativo que el feminismo pretende implantar como modelos de belleza
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914572
> ...



Exacto, el Matriarcado, la "Matria", el Supremacismo Hembrista, presente en España, desde tiempos ancestrales, antes incluso de que fuera España, en las mas variadas formas....













Y eso siempre ha sido un tormento para los hombres españoles, que no quisieran renunciar a su masculinidad; por eso, como siempre digo, los Españoles Descubrimos y Conquistamos America, porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres, y Enrique VIII rompió con la Iglésia Católica y creó la Iglésia Anglicana, para librarse de la Bigotuda con la que lo habían casado.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Exacto, el Matriarcado, la "Matria", el Supremacismo Hembrista, presente en España, desde tiempos ancestrales, antes incluso de que fuera España, en las mas variadas formas....



hay un interesante hilo de @AYN RANDiano2 sobre la similitud entre los cultos religiosos tradicionales y los creados por el estado progre





__





Sociedad: - Ensayo sobre los CULTOS RELIGIOSOS CREADOS POR EL ESTADO: Desde la Grecia Clásica hasta la España de


Abro hilo extrañísimo pero -estimo- muy necesario para entender nuestro presente. Quien no comprenda que gran parte de las "locuras progres" modernas son en realidad locuras RELIGIOSAS no entenderá nada de los disparates (cada vez más gordos) que están sucediendo. Si desean entender al progre...




www.burbuja.info





de lectura obligada para quien quiera profundizar en la cuestión


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> hay un interesante hilo de @AYN RANDiano2 sobre la similitud entre los cultos religiosos tradicionales y los creados por el estado progre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@AYN RANDiano2 ya predijo en su día, que los "rituales" públicos que se hacían como rechazo a ETA en los años de plomo, serían recilcados para la Jenaro Industries, y que terminarían hablando de "Terrorismo Machista", como finalmente ha ocurrido.


----------



## PORRON (21 Ene 2022)

LOS PROGRES SON ZOMBIES. NADA CAMBIARÁ.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Me cago en tu puto cristo asqueroso.


----------



## Kamado Tanjiro (21 Ene 2022)

Yo en una ocasión tuve un dolor de huevo derecho terrible (epididimitis) y al ir de urgencias no me hacían caso, se pensaban que iba a que me tocaran los huevos. Al final tuve que ir acompañado de mi novia para que ella lo corroborara y me hicieran caso. No me imagino a ninguna mujer teniendo que ir acompañada de un hombre para que le crean si le duele una teta.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Ene 2022)

Todito lo que pones, censurado completamente en España y no lo verás en ningún medio, por lo que el 90% de la población seguirá pensando que España es un país muy machista y que las pobres mujeres están discriminadas en todo, por eso España es el estercolero que es ahora mismo a todos los niveles.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Ene 2022)

No hay más dios que Genaro y Charo es su profeta.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Todito lo que pones, censurado completamente en España y no lo verás en ningún medio, por lo que el 90% de la población seguirá pensando que España es un país muy machista y que las pobres mujeres están discriminadas en todo, por eso España es el estercolero que es ahora mismo a todos los niveles.



El problema es que la percepción de la gente no es esa.

Creen que estamos en un pais moderno y dinámico con mucho futuro.

Como ya puse en este hilo, se comen cada día el filete de matrix

Mientras tanto, la deuda crece y crece.......tic tac....la bancarrota cada vez mas cerca









C. LAGARDE (presidenta del BCE) ¿Nos está VACILANDO? ¿O de verdad tiene SENTIDO que para VOLVER AL 2% DE INFLACIÓN digan q toca IMPRIMIR MAS DINERO ?


A ver si algún amable economista del foro me lo explica, porque no lo entiendo. Y es que como ultimamente veo bastantes vaciladas con lo de la inflación, me asalta la duda Ya hace unos días hubo un buen troleo con lo de que el precio de la luz no había subido si descontábamos la inflación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## daesrd (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si es que lo veníamos anunciando en el foro hace años, en base a las experiencias en el trabajo de muchísimos foreros
> 
> Pero cuidado, que nadie venga a decir que el feminismo es ingeniería social y que las asociaciones feministas un negociete mas dentro del espectro de organizaciones semipúblicas ( ONG que viven de las subvenciones) que permite a muchos y sobre todo muchas vivir de la sopa boba con sus diplomaturas en trabajo social y masters en políticas de género, que lo mismo es delito de odio.
> 
> ...



En cuanto se acerque una guerra y necesiten hombres para sacrificar, se acabará el Feminismo progre y el homosexualismo..


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El problema es que la percepción de la gente no es esa.
> 
> Creen que estamos en un pais moderno y dinámico con mucho futuro.
> 
> ...



Lo que te das cuenta viendo cualquier noticia o programa, es que se está normalizando ridiculizar a los hombres en cualquier situación, y encima hacer ver como que es necesario y moderno, y lo peor de todo, todo esto apoyado por manginas y follagordas, que son perfectamente la mitad de los hombres de este país, sino más.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 914742



EL problema es que esa prensa -mercenaria, corrupta, demagógica y cínica- en España solo subsiste gracias a la ayuda pública, bien directa bien en forma de publicidad institucional.

¿A quien conoce ud. que siga comprando periódicos en papel? pero esos periódicos siguen llegando a los kioscos ¿quien compra en los kioscos? junto con sus versiones digitales de pago ¿alguien está suscrito a la versión de pago digital de El Pais o el Mundo?





__





José Antonio Abellán denuncia que el 80% de lo que facturan SER COPE ONDA CERO etc es dinero público y que todos pertenecen a italianos (mafia)


Lo dice en el 06:20 (es breve) Pero toda la entrevista es brutal, merece la peno oírlo todo, sobre la corrupción BRUTAL de los medios de comunicación. También explica que todos ellos pertenecen a GRUPOS ITALIANOS. Todos nuestros medios son de dueños italianos. TO-DOS. Toda la comunicación de...




www.burbuja.info





Es curioso como los videoclubs desparecieron por la falta de demanda, igual que las tiendas de revelado fotográfico.

¿Nadie se plantea porque los periódicos tradicionales de papel siguien abiertos?

La respuesta es bastante evidente


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ene 2022)

Repito, hay mucho Trannynick suelto, el discurso de la Red Pill rompen el discurso oficial de que hay que ser Beta, pero si que es cierto que hay mucho Betazo, que cuando alguna hembra lo pilla como proveedor, y lleva poco tiempo, osease, la farsa sigue en pie, se creen que "han triunfao", y que su táctica es infalible, y que si otros no lo logran es porque no son tan "listos" como el, cuando solo ha sido elegido como proveedor por conveniencia.... esto lo explicó a la perfección @cebollo en unos célebres posts sobre Iniesta.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/alpha-fucks-beta-bucks-version-andres-iniesta.1099531/post-23187004





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/alpha-fucks-beta-bucks-version-andres-iniesta.1099531/post-23190603



Pero mayoritariamente, los foreros que dicen ser Betas y follan mucho, son Trannynicks, Mujeres que se hacen pasar por hombres, para tratar de avergonzarnos, y terminemos haciendo lo que ellas quieren que hagamos, que no seamos libres, que nos traguemos el cuento de hadas para seguir estando dispuestos a ser sus esclavos.... el manshaming es una táctica mayoritariamente femenina.

La Sociedad MODERNA Te Quiere Hacer Sentir CULPABLE! #redpill #shorts - YouTube


----------



## Chino Negro (21 Ene 2022)

Solo tenéis que mirar a los hombres jóvenes españoles como yo y os daréis cuenta de la que va a caer encima, no tienen novia, ni trabajo y están todo el día jugando a videojuegos.
Mientras que las chicas van a la uni y trabajan en cualquier sector cara al público, además de follar con moronegrada, con alguna amiga o con sus animales.


----------



## Patito Feo (21 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> El agua moja.
> 
> Están intentando frenar el péndulo, porque se les viene la hostia del millon




A ver si empieza a moverse de una puta vez.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Solo tenéis que mirar a los hombres jóvenes españoles como yo y os daréis cuenta de la que va a caer encima, no tienen novia, ni trabajo y están todo el día jugando a videojuegos.
> Mientras que las chicas van a la uni y trabajan en cualquier sector cara al público



En mi opinión, pese a que el feminismo se queja de la cosificación de la mujer, la discriminación estética hacia el hombre es mucho mas importante dentro del sector servicios cara al público (ventas, hosteleria...)

En general un hombre poco agraciado estéticamente si quiere trabajar queda relegado a trabajos agotadores fisicamente, horarios nocturnos, con riesgos laborales serios y similares.

Esos trabajos donde el feminismo nunca pide cuotas ni se queja de la existencia de techos de cristal: albañiles, pescadores, camioneros...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Ene 2022)

Estuve hace 4 años en Finlandia y había ONGs de hombres, pero no rollo de nuevas masculinidades ni aliades...sino rollo de hombres totalmente maltratados por el sistema.

Me contaron que lo primero que hacían es llegar una foto de su ex-compañera y pegarle fuego.

Me dijeron que al empezar allí antes la políticas de género pues nos llevaban ventaja...y bueno Finlandia no es lo mismo que Suecia.

Era un rollo majo, ya que tampoco eran palilleros bebe vodbka...eran tios normales, educados pero no amariconados.


----------



## Chino Negro (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> En mi opinión, pese a que el feminismo se queja de la cosificación de la mujer, la discriminación estética hacia el hombre es mucho mas importante dentro del sector servicios cara al público (ventas, hosteleria...)
> 
> En general un hombre poco agraciado estéticamente si quiere trabajar queda relegado a trabajos agotadores fisicamente, horarios nocturnos, con riesgos laborales serios y similares.
> 
> Esos trabajos donde el feminismo nunca pide cuotas ni se queja de la existencia de techos de cristal: albañiles, pescadores, camioneros...



Ya pero esos trabajos ahora mismo los están ocupando inmigrantes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Ya pero esos trabajos ahora mismo los están ocupando inmigrantes



lo que deja a los jóvenes españoles no-alfaguaperas en tierra de nadie laboral

-no son atractivos para el sector servicios cara al público

-aun no son suficientemente pobres como para competir con los inmigrantes a la hora de trabajar por una miseria en trabajos agotadores (estos tiene como opción alternativa pasar hambre en su pais....el casapapismo no existe para ellos)


----------



## NIKK (21 Ene 2022)

A ver,bajo mi punto de vista esta es la realidad: las feas, gordas, amargadas, follamoros, follanegros y demás asquerosas (mirad la cristina almeida cuando dijo eso que no le gustaba ir por la calle y le tirasen un piropo ) son las que están jodiendo el sistema; las guapas no hacen nada al respecto así que en un futuro se joderán porque es que ni las mirará ningún hombre, por vagas.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

evitemos estas pelas en mis hilos please


----------



## siroco (21 Ene 2022)

¿qué subnormal necesita un estudio para saber eso?, Constantemente se promueve que las mujeres tengan privilegios, ayudas, varemos adaptados, y todo tipo de ventajas para compensar la inferioridad con respecto al hombre, que a lo mejor incluso está bien que sea así.


----------



## ShellShock (21 Ene 2022)

No se podía saber.

Yo creo que están dando un volantazo porque han visto que el chiringuito se cae por momentos. De todas formas los hombres blancos heterosexuales currantes y pagadores de impuestos seguiremos jodidos y discriminados por leyes y estados durante muchos años por mucho que ahora intenten corregir lo mínimo para no pegarse la hostia.

Ya se ha roto la baraja. Que se vaya todo a tomar por culo y lo arreglen las mujeres, los maricones y los rojos. Haber tenido decencia y mesura. Ahora que se jodan mucho y se zurren con el moronegro islamista ellos solitos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No se podía saber.
> 
> Yo creo que están dando un volantazo porque han visto que el chiringuito se cae por momentos. De todas formas los hombres blancos heterosexuales currantes y pagadores de impuestos seguiremos jodidos y discriminados por leyes y estados durante muchos años por mucho que ahora intenten corregir lo mínimo para no pegarse la hostia.
> 
> Ya se ha roto la baraja. Que se vaya todo a tomar por culo y lo arreglen las mujeres, los maricones y los rojos. Haber tenido decencia y mesura. Ahora que se jodan mucho y se zurren con el moronegro islamista ellos solitos.



Yo lo que me pregunto es cuando saldrá un partido abiertamente MASCULINICISTA (que no machista) que promueva la figura del hombre como pilar de la sociedad y el retorno al estatus de igualdad jurídica (no la tiene, recordemos la LIVG) y de oportunidades.

VOX va un poco en este camino, pero un partido dedicado estaría bien

Es que no me jodas, ¿puede haber un TERUEL EXISTE pero no un EL HOMBRE EXISTE?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (21 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


>



Impagable este video, y la cara que se le queda al presentador, un "follonero" de libro.


----------



## Blackest (21 Ene 2022)

¿Pero alguien de verdad puede pensar que las mujeres están discriminadas en algo? Vamos a ver bro, SI TODO EL MUNDO ESTÁ QUE NO CAGA CON LAS MUJERES ¿¿COMO COJONES VAN A ESTAR DISCRIMINADAS??
Cualquiera que haya tenido un poco de calle sabe que siendo mujer es mas facil que te contraten porque queda "mas bonico" una mujer en cualquier negocio que un hombre, además de que todo el mundo considera que las mujeres "son mas listas y responsables".




Don Redondón dijo:


> El agua moja.
> 
> Están intentando frenar el péndulo, porque se les viene la hostia del millon



Pues a ver si toca ya que llevamos toda la vida con "el pendulazo" y de momento no hay mas que discriminaciones hacia los hombres.
¿Puedes demostrar que va a haber un "pendulazo"?¿O es simplemente una aseveración basadas en futuribles infalsables y por tanto falaces?
Pues mientras no vivamos en este futuro en el que las mujeres estén discriminadas, no tienes ningun derecho a hablar de pendulazo para así justificar el no hacer nada.



joser_jr dijo:


> Hay de todo. Yo me opongo claramente y soy votante de izquierdas. Lo que no existe es una corriente política dentro de UP o PSOE que se oponga. Pero creo que aparecerá dentro de poco.
> 
> Los partidos de izquierdas se están equivocando mucho con el feminismo por dos razones:
> - La discriminación positiva es injusta y anticonstitucional. Es decir, aunque diera votos no debería llevarse a cabo.
> - UP y PSOE piensan que están ganando votos al apoyar al feminazismo cuando realmente los están perdiendo.



Perdona pero usted lo que es, es tonto.

Para decir "yo soy un votante de izquierdas" primero hay que determinar lo que es "ser de izquierdas" y ser de izquierdas es defender aquello que la mayoria de gente de izquierdas defiende. Al platano lo llamamos plátano porque la mayoría de hablantes de un mismo idioma determinamos que esa fruta de forma alargada y color amarillo se llama platano, si en vez de lamarlo platano le llamaramos "jerutrinko" esa fruta alargada de color amarillo se lamaría platano.

Usted lo que hace es partir de la premisa de que ser de izquierda significa defender cosas molonas, y como a usted el feminismo no le mola, pues entonces lo disocia de la palabra izquierda.
Pero lo cierto es que millones de personas que se consideran de izquierdas votan a partidos que también se llaman de izquierdas y que defienden discriminaciones hacia los hombres. Así que eso es lo que significa ser de izquierda. Aunque usted piense que es la persona mas importante del mundo, son esas millones de personas las que deciden que significa ser de izquierdas. Si 1 millon de personas que se consideran de izquierdas estan a favor de X y tu y cuatro locos están en contra de X, ser de izquierdas es estar a favor de X, partas tu de las premisas aprioristicas de las que partas.



Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El tema de la discriminación de género en la actitud de los políticos comienza a ser como el cuento de "El traje nuevo del emperador" de H.C. Andersen El traje nuevo del emperador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, un niño señaló que el emperador esta desnudo et voilà, problema resulto porque sólo hay que señalar la verdad, para que la verdad triunfe por si sola.

Como cuando los armenio señalaron que era muy injusto que los exterminaran por ser armenios y como eso era verdad, no se produjo el genocidio armenio, claro que si Mari Carmen.

El que no sepa que la verdad no importa sino que importa la fuerza es que no sabe por donde le da el aire.



> Estoy convencido de que la mayoría intuye lo que el estudio indica. Pero ninguno se atreve a decirlo para no ser señalado como machista
> 
> Es el llamado SÍNDROME DE SOLOMON en honor a Solomon Asch



De nuevo intentando hacer pasar las discriminaciones hacia los hombres como algo causado por algo no relacionado con el sexo, como el principio de Asch.
¿Por que ese principio no ha servido para discriminar a las mujeres? Porque ese mismo principio podría servir para que se dijera que todas las mujeres son una putas zorras de mierda y que deberían ser nuestra esclavas sexuales, y que por miedo nadie dijera nada y se permitiera que a las mujeres las discriminaran. ¿Por que no vivimos en ese contexto? ¿Quizá porque si alguien viniera defendiendo ese disparate nadie se calllaría? ¿Quiza porque las mujeres son un colectivo de importancia suprema, y la gente prefiere que a los hombres nos discriminen, que al fin y al cabo no tiene tanta importancia, antes que que alguien pudiera pensar que nosotros discriminamos a las mujeres?



la_trotona dijo:


> A corto no, pero a medio largo plazo puede cambiar algo, cuando cada vez más varones despierten y se vayan organizando, y por supuesto cuando hay que hacer recortes de verdad y la gente prefiera recortar en género antes que en sanidad.



Partes del error de creer que la sociedad quiere que a los hombres no nos discriminen. Y ese es el error, la sociedad quiere que a los hombres nos discriminen porque eso por supuesto revierte en un beneficio positivo a las mujeres.


----------



## Chino Negro (21 Ene 2022)

24 vivo en Murcia, San Javier cerca de Torre Pacheco y solo hay marroquíes, además que ahora solo hay carnicerías halal y negocios derivados musulmanes.
Ahora mismo estoy haciendo un grado universitario y no se si me servirá de algo


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% y subiendo: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....









El 70% de los nuevos jueces en España son mujeres | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


La judicatura en España es a menudo acusada de "machista" y casos como la sentencia de La Manada han vuelto a poner el foco en ello. Sin embargo algunos datos indican que algo está cambiando en este estamento. Así el 70% de la última promoción de nuevos jueces son mujeres. Y en términos...



www.radiocable.com












Radiografía de la farmacia española: el 70% es mujer


En España hay 72.500 farmacéuticos colegiados, y de ellos el 71,6 por ciento son mujeres (51.926 en...




www.infosalus.com












La mujer copa el 70% de toda la formación sanitaria de España


Así lo refleja un estudio de Igualdad que advierte de los sesgos de género relacionados con los estudios STEM




www.redaccionmedica.com












El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres


El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres El 95% de las personas que educan a los niños durante los primeros años de vida escolar




www.lavanguardia.com












La presencia de mujeres en la Administración autonómica es del 70% frente a un 30% en la estatal, según un estudio


Casi 1,4 millones de mujeres trabajan en la Administración Pública en España, y mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

El ciclo del reparto, en forma gráfica, sería algo así:

































Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.​


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Los nuevos libros de la ESO - El blog de Alberto Noguera








Así fue el examen de oposición a Primaria que suspendió el 86% de aspirantes | Madrid | EL PAÍS

El test incluía preguntas que debe responder un alumno de 12 años




















El examen: http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2013/03/20/b58cf0e98b213617c64a36b75d24f783.pdf

La solución: http://www.magister.es/convocatorias/maestros_madrid_2011.pdf


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Alumnas del Instituto Inter visitan nuestra Universidad


Recibimos en nuestra Universidad a futuras alumnas del Grado de Educación Infantil procedentes del Instituto Inter de Formación Profesional de Valencia acompañadas por su profesora Verónica Picó. El grupo estaba formado por alumnas que han cursado el Ciclo Superior de Educación Infantil y que...



blog.uchceu.es





Recibimos en nuestra Universidad a futuras *alumnas del Grado de Educación Infantil* procedentes del Instituto Inter de Formación Profesional de Valencia

El grupo estaba formado por alumnas que han cursado el Ciclo Superior de Educación Infantil y que podrán acceder a los *estudios universitarios del Grado de Educación Infantil* mediante la aplicación de tablas de reconocimiento de créditos que adapta nuestra Universidad.​


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Tras un pequeño descanso en nuestra cafetería, las alumnas han participado en el taller “Animales domésticos y animales salvajes» con la profesora de la asignatura «Fundamentos Didácticos«.​


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Mediante actividades plásticas las alumnas han realizado el taller de «cabets» como instrumento vehicular para trabajar con los alumnos de Educación Infantil contenidos de las áreas de _Conocimiento de sí mismo y autonomía personal_, _Conocimiento del entorno_ y _Comunicación y representación_.​


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Es de destacar la ilusión e interés con que estas alumnas han participado en cada una de las actividades. A lo largo de su formación en el *Ciclo Superior* de Educación Infantil ya han podido probar su vocación y mediante este salto podrán iniciar sus estudios universitarios el próximo curso.​


----------



## Rescatador (21 Ene 2022)

Un nuevo Complemento de Pensión Contributiva para reducir la Brecha de Género







12 veces más pensiones de viudas que de viudos
la mitad de incapacitadas que incapacitados permanentes (menos siniestralidad laboral, eso si sobrevives al accidente y te la reconocen)
más del doble de prestaciones en favor de "familiar*a*s" que en favor de "familiar*o*s"


La brecha de género de las pensiones: sus razones y políticas para combatirla - Viento Sur








Trabajo cifra en un 35 por ciento la brecha de género en las pensiones y pone fecha a su desaparición







Atención al cartel (abajo derecha) de 1.080 € pensión mínima
Es prácticamente la pensión media y quieren convertirla en pensión mínima.


Los pensionistas de Bizkaia se concentran este lunes en Bilbao contra la brecha de género
28.02.2021







Pensionistas vascos denuncian la "brecha de género" en las pensiones ante el 8M
02.03.2020


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Me meo en tu puta virgen y me cago en tu puto cristo de mierda. Capillitas subnormal


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Mediante actividades plásticas las alumnas han realizado el taller de «cabets» como instrumento vehicular para trabajar con los alumnos de Educación Infantil contenidos de las áreas de _Conocimiento de sí mismo y autonomía personal_, _Conocimiento del entorno_ y _Comunicación y representación_.​​




A ver, SUBNORMAL. Las docentes de educación infantil, la mayoría de las que te encuentras ahora, son unas profesionales como la copa de un pino. Con amplios conocimientos de psicología y de metodologías de la enseñanza.

Vete a señalar a los profesores y profesoras de institutos, esos PACOS/CHAROS hijos de puta que desprecian a los chavales y que llevan décadas trabajando lo mínimo porque no les sale de los genitales. Esos SÍ que tienen una incidencia vital en la vida de los críos.


----------



## Blackest (21 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> 24 vivo en Murcia, San Javier cerca de Torre Pacheco y solo hay marroquíes, además que ahora solo hay carnicerías halal y negocios derivados musulmanes.
> Ahora mismo estoy haciendo un grado universitario y no se si me servirá de algo



Ostias yo veraneo ahí. ¿Como está el Mar Menor? Lleno de mierda.

PD: en Santiago o en San Javier interior?


----------



## Marpozuelo (21 Ene 2022)

Esto de la perspectiva de género feminista siempre es igual:

Vamos a hacer miles de estudios. Y da igual cuál sea el resultado. Las conclusiones y medidas a tomar siempre serán a favor y por el interés de la mujer.

Las únicas medidas "de igualdad" o "de género" que conceden a los hombres están relacionadas con los permisos de paternidad. Y no porque piensen que la paternidad es muy importante para los hombres sino porque piensan que favorece a las mujeres por el hecho de compartir las responsabilidades de cuidados.


----------



## Roedr (21 Ene 2022)

¿Qué más la verdad¿. ¿A quién interesa?. Lo 'del género' sirven para que el cáncer PSOE reciba muchos más votos y gane las elecciones. Comparado con eso, ¿qué importa lo demás?.


----------



## At4008 (21 Ene 2022)

Nuevos datos... *sugieren*...

Están cagaos de miedo. No se atreven a admitir que los discriminados son los hombres.


Si hubiera un poquito de igualdad, las tías me tenían que pagar el año de "mili" que trabajé para el Estado sin cobrar mientras ellas se rascaban el coño.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (22 Ene 2022)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Esto de la perspectiva de género feminista siempre es igual:
> 
> Vamos a hacer miles de estudios. Y da igual cuál sea el resultado. Las conclusiones y medidas a tomar siempre serán a favor y por el interés de la mujer.
> 
> Las únicas medidas "de igualdad" o "de género" que conceden a los hombres están relacionadas con los permisos de paternidad. Y no porque piensen que la paternidad es muy importante para los hombres sino porque piensan que favorece a las mujeres por el hecho de compartir las responsabilidades de cuidados.



Si saliese algún estudio a favor del hombre conforme los análisis estadísticos (como el primer post del hilo), se podría fundar un instituto de estadística de género para generar un manual de estadística de género con las fórmulas corregidas para obtener los resultados deseados.

No es casual que ahora se permita pasar de curso con todo suspenso. Y tampoco que se este comentando que van a sacar la informática del bachillerato (aunque ha salido la ministra a desmentirlo). Después de quitar la informática, el siguiente paso es poner las matemáticas como optativa en base a lo fácil que es contar con todo tipo de herramientas gratuitas de matemáticas online (webs y apps) que nos permiten obtener los resultados deseados en modo usuario.









Alegría asegura que no se va a eliminar la asignatura de informática del currículo de Bachillerato


La ministra de Educación y Formación Profesional, Pilar Alegría, ha asegurado que no se eliminará la...




www.europapress.es





La Ley Wert de 2013 (al final de la última legislatura de Aznar) pese sus muchos defectos al menos daba un reconocimiento especial a las matemáticas al nivel de la lengua (las matemáticas son la lengua de la ciencia y la tecnología)









La Ley de Educación sí prevé límites para pasar de curso con suspensos


Te explicamos los casos en que un alumno puede pasar de curso con asignaturas suspensas, según la Ley Celaà.



www.rtve.es





_La conocida como* Ley Wert *(Ley Orgánica 8/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de Educación) establecía en su artículo 28 lo siguiente:

"Los alumnos y alumnas promocionarán de curso cuando hayan superado todas las materias cursadas o tengan evaluación negativa en dos materias como máximo, y *repetirán curso cuando tengan evaluación negativa en tres o más materias*, o en dos materias que sean Lengua Castellana y Literatura y Matemáticas de forma simultánea._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Y respecto a lo de la mili

A ti nunca te pagaran en año de mili -salvo que aparezca el partido EL HOMBRE EXISTE, similar al concepto de TERUEL EXISTE-

Pero se mantendrá la edad de jubilación igual para hombres y mujeres, cuando la longevidad es cinco años mayor en ellas (86 años frente a 81 el hombre) y por lo tanto generan un gasto en pensiones y sanidad mucho mayor. Ah, y ahora en educación pública también, ya que al parecer son mayoría en tantas carreras...

Si no estoy equivocado sanidad, educación y pensiones son las tres partidas mas gordas del gasto público (o desde luego estan en el top)


----------



## Antisocialista (22 Ene 2022)

El día que vea mujeres muriendo en trabajos peligrosos para mantener a sus maridos a salvo en sus casas jugando con los niños, ese día y solo ese día creeré que la mujer puede amar al hombre


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (22 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> El día que vea mujeres muriendo en trabajos peligrosos para mantener a sus maridos a salvo en sus casas jugando con los niños, ese día y solo ese día creeré que la mujer puede amar al hombre



no lo veran tus ojos y lo sabes


----------



## nate (22 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> En el Diario hay diferentes corrientes. Lo que pasa es que los artículos que se suelen poner en burbuja son los feminazis.
> 
> Analizar el diario por las noticias que se ponen aquí tiene un sesgo bestial.
> 
> ...



Que asco de artículo has puesto. Una puta feminazi soltando su asquerosa diarrea mental por escrito. A la hoguera mandaba yo a esa bruja.


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El tema de la discriminación de género en la actitud de los políticos comienza a ser como el cuento de "El traje nuevo del emperador" de H.C. Andersen El traje nuevo del emperador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Ignoro la causa por la que machaconamente se cita esa versión del cuento, cuando el cuento es un cuento popular que Andersen se limitó a rescribir y en España tenemos dos versiones escritas muy conocidas bastante anteriores: un cuento incluido en el Conde Lucanor y el retablo de las maravillas de Cervantes.

Para la idiosincrasia española, la versión de Cervantes me parece infinitamente más acertada que la del danés. En el país donde a las puertas de palacio pegaron el famoso lema "Fea, pobre y portuguesa, ¡chúpate esa!" cuando Fernando VII tuvo que desposar a María Isabel de Braganza, imaginar que sale el rey desnudo sin que el populacho haga mofa inmediatamente me parece más bien un cuento de ciencia-ficción.


----------



## joser_jr (22 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Que asco de artículo has puesto. Una puta feminazi soltando su asquerosa diarrea mental por escrito. A la hoguera mandaba yo a esa bruja.



¿Lo has leído? Va en contra de las feminazis....


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

Lo suscribo. Para ciertos trámites peliagudos, voy con mi consorte. Le comento de qué va el tema para que empiece la conversación y a la tercera frase ya entro yo. 
Pero esas tres primeras frases hace que el interlocutor tenga una actitud más abierta.

Eso sí, cuidado con esta técnica si es una mujer "empoderada" porque puede detectar machismo y te puedes dar por jodido.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (22 Ene 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Ignoro la causa por la que machaconamente se cita esa versión del cuento, cuando el cuento es un cuento popular que Andersen se limitó a rescribir y en España tenemos dos versiones escritas muy conocidas bastante anteriores: un cuento incluido en el Conde Lucanor y el retablo de las maravillas de Cervantes.
> 
> Para la idiosincrasia española, la versión de Cervantes me parece infinitamente más acertada que la del danés. En el país donde a las puertas de palacio pegaron el famoso lema "Fea, pobre y portuguesa, ¡chúpate esa!" cuando Fernando VII tuvo que desposar a María Isabel de Braganza, imaginar que sale el rey desnudo sin que el populacho haga mofa inmediatamente me parece más bien un cuento de ciencia-ficción.



Interesante aportación, no estoy versado en Literatura hasta esos niveles


----------



## Lonchafina (22 Ene 2022)

No se podía de saber.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ene 2022)

Pero si tu adorado *Jesucristo era un puto rojo*, SUBNORMAL!! Jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ene 2022)

A ver, pedazo de soplapollas con retraso mental: el tonto eres tú, que siendo un facha asqueroso eres seguidor de Jesucristo, un personaje de ficción que se enfrentó al clero,* se acercaba a los pobres y a los marginados y rechazaba a los poderosos.* Y de la Virgen María*, una que le puso los cuernos a su marido.*

Se puede ser más IMBÉCIL que un facha adorador de Jesus? Subnormal, que eres un subnormal.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2022)

No se podia saber.

Solo les ha llevado mas de veinte años darse cuenta.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ene 2022)

Tu mesías era un rojo y su madre una TDSPTS subnormaaaaal jajajajajjajajaa


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 Ene 2022)

evitemos estos lios a ser posible


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ene 2022)

No tienes que adorar a tu mesías judío?


----------

